# Cat iii



## doretan (30 Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen,

für was steht die bezeichnung CATIII.
so viel ich weiß wird hier ein gewisser spannungsbereich gekennzeichnet, in welcher VDE ist denn niedergeschrieben bis zu wieviel volt die kathegorien CATI, CATII, CATIII gehen.

ich meine KEINE spezifierung für LAN-Kabel!!!


----------



## vierlagig (30 Oktober 2008)

es ist eine spezifizierung von kabeln mit paarweise verdrillten leitern

wikipedia weiß dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair-Kabel#Kategorien


----------



## marlob (30 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es ist eine spezifizierung von kabeln mit paarweise verdrillten leitern
> 
> wikipedia weiß dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair-Kabel#Kategorien


Oder eher die die Installations Kategorie
siehe auch in diesem pdf
http://www.kometec.de/pdfzipda/begriffe.pdf


----------



## vierlagig (30 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Oder eher die die Installations Kategorie





> (CAT I bis CAT IV)


hätte dich ruhig stutzig machen dürfen 

es handelt sich dabei tatsächlich um eine andere kategorisierung


----------



## marlob (30 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hätte dich ruhig stutzig machen dürfen
> 
> es handelt sich dabei tatsächlich um eine andere kategorisierung


Warum sollte mich das stutzig machen, er fragt extra NICHT nach Kabelkategorien sondern nach Spannung


----------



## vierlagig (30 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Warum sollte mich das stutzig machen, er fragt extra NICHT nach Kabelkategorien sondern nach Spannung



ich dachte, dass sei seine *Meinung* zu dem thema, also dass CAT keine spezielle "LAN-Kabel"-kategorisierung sei ... und damit hätte er dann auch recht! 

aber wenn man es dann so liest, wie du, ja, dann ist dein pdf sehr viel hilfreicher als mein link


----------



## marlob (30 Oktober 2008)

Es gibt dann auch noch die Überspannungskategorien nach IEC-Norm 60664-1
http://www.ilme.de/fileadmin/pdf/1.6-1.9.pdf


----------



## doretan (30 Oktober 2008)

hallo marlob,

vielen dank für deinen beitrag, genau das habe ich gesucht.
erstklassige unterstützung.


----------

